# Where is everybody located....add yourself to the map.



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

http://www.frappr.com/msuplandforum


Saw this on one of the other forums...it's pretty cool.


----------



## pporonto (Oct 8, 2003)

That is pretty cool... hopefully everyone will join in....


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Added mine.


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Nov 28, 2002)

Just wish I had me some cool pics to add


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Cool idea. Unfortunately I didn't have anything fun to say like Steelheadfred.


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Added WOO HOO.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

BIGSP said:


> Cool idea. Unfortunately I didn't have anything fun to say like Steelheadfred.


Come on you could have said something like, real men hunt GSP's?

Fritz


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Man, now to keep the map someplace for all to see. C,mon Rose, get your name on there too.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Added mine


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Added!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I signed the Frapp up


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm on 2X.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

cool site


----------



## wcoutfitters (Jan 21, 2000)

I am now on the map. Always wanted to be someone special.


----------



## Trout Scout (Apr 27, 2005)

Where I actually live now and where I own farm and hunt pheasants with my griffon. Capt Ed


----------



## Ballgame19 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm in!!


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

I wondered when Castro was going to chime in and quit lurking.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Me too. Cool concept!


----------



## pts (Dec 27, 2005)

added my local


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Im added.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

i'm out there.


----------



## Redeye1 (May 24, 2004)

Fairhaven is represented.....By Otis


----------



## wackmaster (Jun 2, 2006)

Added myself.....Labs all the way!


----------



## p_o438 (Jun 19, 2006)

Just added myself to the map. Been snooping around a few forums here and found some good reading. The pic is of our 3 new 5 month old pups that are Beligian Mallinois and Presa Canario mix. Champion bloodlines on both sides in multiple categories. We picked up half of a litter that was a very big oops and are working towards some killer hunting dogs here in Prudenville. 

Click here to see our page of pics of these dogs


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Due's added.

Anyone want to come down to Pontiac for some shooting?:lol:


----------



## A_Outdoorsman (Oct 20, 2005)

added!


----------



## huntfish (Sep 9, 2006)

Added.


----------



## shorthair (Feb 24, 2003)

Hey,
I'm more of a lurker than a poster, but I added my 411 because I think this is a great forum, I've learned a lot and enjoy reading about all of your adventures. 
For a quick intro, I live in Troy and own some land in Cadillac, which I manage for whitetail hunting and use as a base of operations for Grouse and Woodcock hunting, and this year - finally - salmon fishing.
Anyone who shares my appreciation for this state's natural resources I consider a friend - a brother. Those who abuse game laws, property rights, or enjoys being a slob hunter I consider our mortal enemy. I think this forum is a valuable tool in ensuring there are more of us friends in the woods and streams in this state.
Best of luck in the upcoming year!


----------



## tails-a-waggin acres h.p. (Jan 6, 2007)

i'm not very good with the computer so i hope this puts me on your map ... my name is chuck connell and i run a free hunting and fishing program for kids and thier families . i'll plant this seed to see if it will grow , the next time your standing in a crowd of outdoor sporsman pick ten of them and ask them to offer to take ten kids and (invite thier families) hunting or simple bluegill fishing sometime over a whole year period , 10 sportsman x 10 kids +family each = 100 kids FROM ONE CROWD what if you picked 100 sportsman from a crowd of thousands like the grand rapids outdoor show , only 100 out of thousands 100 x 10 kids === 1000 kids PLUS family that would be introduced into our outdoor heritage , IT'S TO EASY TO NOT BE HAPPENING , if this seed would grow we would walk the best cover on earth . someone taught us how to hunt and fish , isn't it our turn ? thanks chuck connell childrens charters inc. and tails-a-waggin' acres hunting preserve www.preservehunt.com marion michigan


----------

